# Jason Alexander puts down britney?? WTF



## MACreation (Dec 2, 2006)

There is serously something wrong with Brit's ex:

And finally, while Federline was photographed meeting with his divorce lawyer Tuesday in Los Angeles, another Spears' ex has uncorked his cakehole to a British tabloid. Jason Alexander, Brit's childhood chum who had the honor of being her husband for 55 whole hours, is shopping around a memoir, and he's kindly sharing a few salacious tidbits with the London Sun. "It talks about everything. There is no holding back because that's what people want to know about," explains Alexander, who claims he spoke to Spears last week. "It does feature our sex life. It does feature having sex with her and what that was like." Another revelation: "All beautiful girls like other girls in some way. All girls are attracted to other girls. [Britney] found other girls attractive, yes, but we never did anything about it." Alexander also alleges to the tab that the popster had a postpartum tummy tuck, and maintains there's no chance of a reconciliation, which he convincingly portrays as being in his power to make happen: "There is no way I would allow anything between us now. She's got two kids and that's a responsibility I'm not willing to take on. Right now I'm in the prime of my life and I want my freedom."


----------



## little teaser (Dec 2, 2006)

he wants his freedom and her money or to make money off of gossiping about her he sounds like a loser thank god it only took britney 55 hours to realize that mistake..


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 2, 2006)

hes a douchebag. hes just jealous because hes a big nobody anymore ( like he was for that 55 hours) and wants time in the spot light again.


----------

